# Just a plant



## slowmo77 (Dec 16, 2008)

here's a plant that a friend gave me a while back unknown strain but it produces great smoke and lots of big buds.. just thought i'd share it with everyone.. its been in flowering for 3 weeks now.. i'll post pics of my others later today sometime.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 16, 2008)

I wish I had friends like that!


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 16, 2008)

you do its just to far to drive to pick the plant up or drop it off. i've grown it a few times i just keep takin cuttings before i flower each time. its a winner


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2008)

nice


----------



## mendo local (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks green and healty! Nice pic!


----------

